# Aion Betakeys giveaway



## Pinoccio312 (2. September 2009)

hier auf der page bekommt ihr betakeys für AION

http://gamers.eurogamer.net/giveaways.php?id=86949

Kein Fake habe meinen schon und aktiviert : )

MfG


----------



## Bahlti (2. September 2009)

Pinoccio312 schrieb:


> hier auf der page bekommt ihr betakeys für AION
> 
> http://gamers.eurogamer.net/giveaways.php?id=86949
> 
> ...



buffed verlost aber auch 500 stück ;-)


----------



## Pinoccio312 (2. September 2009)

Dann für die die keinen bekommen ;-P oder nicht warten wollen ;D


----------



## Fenrik (2. September 2009)

Pinoccio312 schrieb:


> hier auf der page bekommt ihr betakeys für AION
> 
> http://gamers.eurogamer.net/giveaways.php?id=86949
> 
> MfG



Hmm ich halte das alles für ziemlich fragwürdig. Freie Betakeys...ich würde den Link nicht folgen bis bestätigt oder bewiesen wurde, dass die Aussage korrekt ist. Hört sich für mich nach Betrug an...

Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Pinoccio312 (2. September 2009)

man muss ja nichtmehr wie email angeben und ich habe es bestätigt ...


----------



## Nki (2. September 2009)

kann mich da grad nicht registrieren ... scheint wohl was nicht zu gehen auf der seite grad :-/


----------



## Pinoccio312 (2. September 2009)

jo überlastet sind wohl viele dabei ;D

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=122080 hier ist bestätigung ..


----------



## mx0 (2. September 2009)

lol eurogamer ist eine der größter Gaming Webseiten da gibt es kein Betrug... erst Hirn einschalten dann posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrik (2. September 2009)

Pinoccio312 schrieb:


> man muss ja nichtmehr wie email angeben und ich habe es bestätigt ...



Sry wenn dich das beleidigt hat, aber ich bin da immer sehr vorsichtig. Außerdem war das einer deiner ersten Forumposts, da finde ich das natürlich fragwürdig. Ich hab eh meinen Key da kann mir das schnuppe sein, aber ich wollte nur andere warnen.


----------



## Kafka (2. September 2009)

Joa bei mir spinnt die Seite gerade auch.....


----------



## Pinoccio312 (2. September 2009)

bin seit start von blasc stiller mitleser, wegen dem aion betakeys habe ich mich heute extra regestriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wharak (2. September 2009)

Hi hi, 

mal ne Frage (auch wenn vermutlich ziemlich blöd)

Wenn ich mich da registriere, was ich getan habe und den Beta Client novh nicht aufem Rechner habe, Wie komm ich an den? Wird mir der Key an meine e mail Adresse geschickt? 

Im Vorraus schonmal danke

mfg Wharak


----------



## Pinoccio312 (2. September 2009)

du regst dich da dann klickst du nochmal auf den link loggst dich ein beta key steht da.
dann ncsoft seite gehe key aktivieren und alle download links bekommste dann per email 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrik (2. September 2009)

mx0 schrieb:


> lol eurogamer ist eine der größter Gaming Webseiten da gibt es kein Betrug... erst Hirn einschalten dann posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tut mir ja leid, dass ich von der Seite nie gehört habe. Ich kenne sie einfach nicht, also lass doch bitte die offensiven kommentare, ja?

Man, kaum geh ich aus dem Technik Forum raus treff ich wieder unfreundliche Menschen.


----------



## SeyitAbi (2. September 2009)

naja also ich kann mich da nciht registrieren... registrations seite wirrd nciht angeziegt


----------



## Yaggoth (2. September 2009)

Fenrik schrieb:


> Man, kaum geh ich aus dem Technik Forum raus treff ich wieder unfreundliche Menschen.



Ich sach mal Normal, ne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Technik-Forum war bislang auch der Ort an dem ich die freundlichsten und hilfsbereitesten User gefunden habe...


----------



## Kafka (2. September 2009)

Bin ma gespannt wie viele Seiten heute noch kommen wo man Keys bekommt, ich hab doch gewusst das die Heute anfangen die grossflächig zu verteilen^^


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. September 2009)

geht über die deutsche seite rein go go go

http://gamers.eurogamer.de/register.php


..und bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greg09 (2. September 2009)

hab mich angemeldet...
aber die bestätigungsmail kommt irwie nicht^^


----------



## Raaandy (2. September 2009)

ich kann bestätigen die seite is kein fake, ich hab meinen key eingegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freu mich sooo^^ jihhaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kleine frage gehts jetzt mit dem key ab 6. september los?


----------



## Pinoccio312 (2. September 2009)

jup 6 um 18 uhr abends glaube ich ;D


----------



## Raaandy (2. September 2009)

geil tausend dank an den thread ersteller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3500 keys sind noch da beeilt euch die gehn sau schnell weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackhuf (2. September 2009)

total überlastet die regseite xD


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. September 2009)

Greg09 schrieb:


> hab mich angemeldet...
> aber die bestätigungsmail kommt irwie nicht^^



Im Spam Ordner schauen! - kommt normal sofort.

* Dickes Thx am Te.*


----------



## Friweika (2. September 2009)

danke fuer den Link.


----------



## Raaandy (2. September 2009)

kann sich mal buffed ne ecke abschneiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5000 zu 500 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne spaß weiß ja ihr könnt nix dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackhuf (2. September 2009)

guck mal im junk-mail fach wenn du keine e-mail bekommst


----------



## Kopernium (2. September 2009)

Kriegt man bei Anmeldung auf der deutschen Seite auch einen Key?


----------



## Virthu (2. September 2009)

hmm, wo ist denn auf die deutschen seite der link zu den keys? habe mich da registriert, aber die englische scheint diese anmeldung nicht zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. September 2009)

Blackhuf schrieb:


> total überlastet die regseite xD



auch wenns nochmal untergeht...

geht über die deutsche Seite rein, sprich macht euch da ein Account

http://gamers.eurogamer.de/register.php

Sollte ihr keine Mail erhalt, den Spam-Ordner nicht übersehen! Email -ist normal direkt da.

Dann ab zur Open beta key Seite: http://gamers.eurogamer.net/giveaways.php?id=86949


----------



## Raaandy (2. September 2009)

16:00 uhr ich hab feierabend, und einen key in der tasche, herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe alle die einen wollen bekommen noch einen. is jetzt bei 3000 keys denke iner stunde bis 1 1/2 sind alle weg. also ran halten.


----------



## Kafka (2. September 2009)

Auf der Deutschen Seite registrieren, auf die bestätigungsmail warten und auf der Englischen HP einloggen dann gehts


----------



## Blackhuf (2. September 2009)

also irg. wie glaube ich das gerade nich xD
ich klick auf get freebie dingens nach der reg udn hab jetz da nen echten key zu stehn? xD


----------



## Pinoccio312 (2. September 2009)

There are currently						* 							2984							keys remaining						* 						for this giveaway.


----------



## Raaandy (2. September 2009)

Blackhuf schrieb:


> also irg. wie glaube ich das gerade nich xD
> ich klick auf get freebie dingens nach der reg udn hab jetz da nen echten key zu stehn? xD



ja 100% hab ich auch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is echt ein geiles gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diman (2. September 2009)

Wie die meisten schon sagen über die deutsche Seite registrieren und auf der englischen anmelden.... und es funktioniert.

Hab meinen gerade so bekommen!!!

Danke für den Tip


----------



## Kafka (2. September 2009)

ja der Key den du siehst ist echt


----------



## Nanuuck (2. September 2009)

2900 Keys sind noch da von 5000 ^^


----------



## Blackhuf (2. September 2009)

ich bin ein glücklicher mensch xD
hoffe nur das mein client von fileplanet funktioniert hatte da heute früh nachm instalieren kurz versucht zu starten aber er hat mir direkt nen fehler angezeigt... gleich zuhause mal angucken


----------



## Pinoccio312 (2. September 2009)

Ich kenne einen der hat sich direkt über 15 emails 15 keys geholt krank sowas .... -.-


----------



## xell1980 (2. September 2009)

Mal wieder typisch, registriert und keine Aktivierungsmail bekommen...und nochmal registrieren funzt nicht...ich glaub Murphy hat zugeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (2. September 2009)

meh, egal, was ich tue, ich kann mich nicht auf der englischen hp einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf der deutschen bin ich registriert, account aktiviert und einloggen geht da problemlos. englische reagiert quasi nicht.


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. September 2009)

xell1980 schrieb:


> Mal wieder typisch, registriert und keine Aktivierungsmail bekommen...und nochmal registrieren funzt nicht...ich glaub Murphy hat zugeschlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schau im spam Ordner..



> auch wenns nochmal untergeht...
> 
> geht über die deutsche Seite rein, sprich macht euch da ein Account
> 
> ...




@Pinochio, 15 keys-- der will mit seiner Gilde rein, im Internetauktionshaut, sind die nichts wert und werden nichts wert sein.
Ich hab 2 - einen zur Reserver sollte mir am 6.9. einer über den Weg laufen der wider meiner Ansicht nach keinen Key bekam.


----------



## Greg09 (2. September 2009)

wo geb ich dann den key ein?
habe mich jetzt auf aiononline.com (auf der deutschen HP) registriert


----------



## AoC.Virtus (2. September 2009)

*seid wann braucht man für eine OB einen key ? *kopfschüttel*
man braucht nur einen Account auf https://secure.ncsoft.com/cgi-bin/playncCre....pl?language=de erstellen.
wenn man dann das fertige spiel gekauft hat , fügt man nur den finalkey hinzu.*


----------



## Nanuuck (2. September 2009)

Die bestätigungsmail lässt sich zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War bei mir auch so 
Naja jetzt bin ich glücklich ^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. September 2009)

Danke für den tipp mit der deutschen seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pinoccio312 (2. September 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> *seid wann braucht man für eine OB einen key ? *kopfschüttel*
> man braucht nur einen Account auf https://secure.ncsoft.com/cgi-bin/playncCre....pl?language=de erstellen.
> wenn man dann das fertige spiel gekauft hat , fügt man nur den finalkey hinzu.*



Warum verschenkt buffed den 500 keys? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aason (2. September 2009)

Zitat von Amazon
Guten Tag,

wir danken Ihnen vielmals für Ihre Geduld.

Für das Open Beta vom 06.09. – 13.09., können wir allen Vorbestellern, die zwischen dem 12.08. - 03.09. Ihre Bestellung getätigt haben, am 04.09.2009 einen Key für die Teilnahme am Open Beta zukommen lassen. 

Vielleicht hilft das ja auch wem weiter aber keine Garantie das dieses Zitat auch stimmt.


----------



## AemJaY (2. September 2009)

- link geklickt
- registriert
- bestätigungsmail beantwortet
- key geholt
- eingetragen
fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 knapp 5 mins Arbeit. Danke!

Nur eine Frage, is der Key jetzt für die Open Beta die erst irgendwann ende Woche oder so startet, oder kann ich da schon (client vorausgesetzt) Heut abend mit Zocken?


----------



## Blackhuf (2. September 2009)

kann mir jemand nen 100% auf anhieb funktionierenden download geben? hatte bei fileplanet und den nc launcher imme rprobleme.....


----------



## Sanji2k3 (2. September 2009)

Es sind keine Server online atm da wirste nirgends mit zocken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (2. September 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> - link geklickt
> - registriert
> - bestätigungsmail beantwortet
> - key geholt
> ...



OB startet am 06.09, also Sonntag, um 21:00 uhr.


----------



## xell1980 (2. September 2009)

Das hat Amazon mir geschrieben:

Die Open Beta-Aktion ist, wie der Name schon sagt, für jeden zugänglich, d.h. dass man keinen Key dazu braucht.


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. September 2009)

Blackhuf schrieb:


> kann mir jemand nen 100% auf anhieb funktionierenden download geben? hatte bei fileplanet und den nc launcher imme rprobleme.....



fileplanet via firefox oder opera, beide haben download manager - ladezeit normal 3-5 Stunden.

Wenn die Inet Verbindung nicht gut ist, würde ich nebenbei nicht surfen oder spielen, da es den download schon mal beschädigen kann (ist mir zumindest öfters passiert)


----------



## Bellthane (2. September 2009)

Kann mich nicht registrieren. ;( In der Arbeit geht die Seite nicht und aufn Handy buggt sie total. Schade wird wohl nix werden.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (2. September 2009)

xell1980 schrieb:


> Das hat Amazon mir geschrieben:
> 
> Die Open Beta-Aktion ist, wie der Name schon sagt, für jeden zugänglich, d.h. dass man keinen Key dazu braucht.



/sign
einer der es kapiert hat *gratz*
warum jagen alle einen betakey hinterher.....hmmm mal überlegen

ISCH HAP GEINE ANHUNG^^


----------



## AemJaY (2. September 2009)

gut dann werd ich mir einfach ma den client bis sonntag sauegn, und dann am sonntag abend genüsslich die OB reinziehen.
Vielleicht auch erst am Montag, da am Sonntag die Server wohl überrant werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackhuf (2. September 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> fileplanet via firefox oder opera, beide haben download manager - ladezeit normal 3-5 Stunden.
> 
> Wenn die Inet Verbindung nicht gut ist, würde ich nebenbei nicht surfen oder spielen, da es den download schon mal beschädigen kann (ist mir zumindest öfters passiert)



den von fileplanet hab ich jetz zuhause drauf aber ich hatte heute früh nur einmal kurz gestartet um zu sehen ob ich ins einlogg fenster komme aber da gabs danns chon ein probleme dann musst ich aber auch hscon los konnte also auch nich lesen was es war ^^


----------



## Aason (2. September 2009)

Und warum verlost Buffed dann 500 Keys? Seid eich mal net so sicher...


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. September 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht registrieren. ;( In der Arbeit geht die Seite nicht und aufn Handy buggt sie total. Schade wird wohl nix werden.



Ich schick dir ein key.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurize (2. September 2009)

Open Beta muss nicht nicht zwangsläufig heissen das es für jeden zugänglich ist, sondern nur das es kein NDA mehr gibt und man offen darüber berichten kann/darf. Zwar muss man sich bei den meisten Open Betas nur registrieren und hat einen Account, aber bei Spielen von NCSoft wird man da wohl nicht drumrum kommen, weil deren Account System nunmal auf diese Seriennummern aufgebaut ist. Dh wer mitmachen will, muss sich wohl oder übel einen Key holen, und da es nur wenige Server geben wird (http://kindred.aion.tv/status/) werden wohl nicht 1 Million Keys verteilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aason (2. September 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Ich schick dir ein key.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir auch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisteeZitrone (2. September 2009)

Hm kann mich auf Eurogamer auch net regestrieren = /


----------



## AemJaY (2. September 2009)

Aason schrieb:


> Und warum verlost Buffed dann 500 Keys? Seid eich mal net so sicher...



Wiso sollen wir uns nicht sicher sein?
Man kannd en Key den man erhält Ohne Problem auf der NC SOFT Seite eintragen und verifizieren lassen.
Ich seh da kein Problem.
Aber schön wenns leute gibt die "angst" vor Eurogamer haben, dann hats mehr keys für andere
ahahahahahaha


----------



## Sanji2k3 (2. September 2009)

Wie lächerlich "mehr keys für andere" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die keys halten 1 woche...danach sind se eh für die Katz also was solls^^


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. September 2009)

EisteeZitrone schrieb:


> Hm kann mich auf Eurogamer auch net regestrieren = /





> auch wenns nochmal untergeht...
> 
> geht über die deutsche Seite rein, sprich macht euch da ein Account
> 
> ...


----------



## SIERRA 117 (2. September 2009)

Scheisse jaaaaaaaaaaa bei der beta verlosungen nie glück aber nur ist die macht mit mir..... FREU !!!!111elf

und mein Account gleich ready für Aion gemacht! 1111elf nun bis sonntag warten.


----------



## chiller44 (2. September 2009)

man ich will auch key aber die seite ist anscheinend überlastet-.-


----------



## Bellthane (2. September 2009)

Irgendwie spinnt imo die Registrierungsseite, von daher wirds bei den meisten nicht funktionieren. Ich habs jetzt mit beiden Handybrowsern versucht und bei keinem funktioniert es. Ich werds nochmal versuchen wenn ich zu Hause bin.


----------



## milanese (2. September 2009)

*auf Bestätigungsmail wart -.-*


----------



## Virthu (2. September 2009)

habs nun doch mitm IE geschafft mich auf der englischen seite einzuloggen. vielen dank an den TE und an berghammer für den tipp mit der deutschen seite.

key registriert, client schon gezogen, installiert und gepatcht. jetzt halt bis zum 6. warten.


----------



## mejin (2. September 2009)

milanese schrieb:


> *auf Bestätigungsmail wart -.-*



bei mir kommt auch nüx an! o_O


----------



## cyberraider (2. September 2009)

Ich habe mich auf der deutschen Seite regestriert. Dann auf der Englischen angemeldet.

Wohin schicken die denn den Key? Auf meinen Mail Account oder auf die Inbox der Seite?


----------



## Theomes (2. September 2009)

bekomme ich ein key auch wenn ich über amazon bestellt habe oder geht das nicht?


----------



## milanese (2. September 2009)

cyberraider schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auf der deutschen Seite regestriert. Dann auf der Englischen angemeldet.
> 
> Wohin schicken die denn den Key? Auf meinen Mail Account oder auf die Inbox der Seite?



wenn du auf ''get a freebie'' klickst, dann steht der key nach ner kurzen ladezeit untendranne^^ die schicken keine mail oder so


----------



## cyberraider (2. September 2009)

Danke! gefunden! *freu*


----------



## SIERRA 117 (2. September 2009)

wer braucht noch einen? freund hat 2 und mir einen zu geschickt hab meine aber schon! also wer will <--- PM an mich


----------



## serius1607 (2. September 2009)

ICH BIN GERETTET HAB NEN CODE JEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA FREU FREU


----------



## serius1607 (2. September 2009)

bis ab 6 an alle^^


----------



## mejin (2. September 2009)

echt klasse, jetzt sind gleich alle key`s weg nur wegen der doofen Bestätigungsmail die nicht ankommen will... (jaa ich habe auch meinen spam-ordner durchsucht)

hoffe das man noch woanders welche bekommen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightartex (2. September 2009)

So, da alle sich jetzt freuen und ich mich auch freue, wollt ich trotzdem mal nachhaken...

Hab mir jetz son key da geholt und wollt fragen (hab Aion vorbestellt) wie das is wenn ich den auf NCsoft nun registriere, wie ich dann meinen account auf das "vorspielen" und "vorherige charaktererstellung" erweitere oder allgemein nen Released account mache/erweitere? gibts da sperat nochmal nen account oder ist das dann mit dem key den ich jetzt eingeben würde versaut?

Kann mich da wer aufklären? Vielleicht auch ein wenig genauer, bin da nicht sehr Schlau draus geworden und wollte auch nichts überstürzt tun.

Danke für alle antworten.


----------



## bliblubb (2. September 2009)

baa wo muss ich client runterladen ich finds net :/


----------



## Kindgenius (2. September 2009)

Wieso steht bei mir nur

So...want a key?

As part of claiming your freebie, you will be added as a member of the Aion: The Tower of Eternity group. 

Claim your Freebie!


----------



## serius1607 (2. September 2009)

Nightartex schrieb:


> So, da alle sich jetzt freuen und ich mich auch freue, wollt ich trotzdem mal nachhaken...
> 
> Hab mir jetz son key da geholt und wollt fragen (hab Aion vorbestellt) wie das is wenn ich den auf NCsoft nun registriere, wie ich dann meinen account auf das "vorspielen" und "vorherige charaktererstellung" erweitere oder allgemein nen Released account mache/erweitere? gibts da sperat nochmal nen account oder ist das dann mit dem key den ich jetzt eingeben würde versaut?
> 
> ...


dein key is net versaut dann der is dann aktiv und am 6 kannste zocken wenns los jet ^^


----------



## Draelion (2. September 2009)

Juhuuu, hab einen!!!
Ein riesen Dankeschön an den TE *mwah* xD

ich könnt luftsprünge machen  hahahahahaha


----------



## Ennia (2. September 2009)

@Kindgenius: du musst der gruppe beitreten... -> Claim ur freebie


Leute, die OB startet erst am Sonntag 6.9.2009... ich versteh eure panik net...


----------



## Nightartex (2. September 2009)

serius1607 schrieb:


> dein key is net versaut dann der is dann aktiv und am 6 kannste zocken wenns los jet ^^



Am 6. kann ich die Open Beta spielen, mir geht es um das Released Game, da man ja dann den Released Key eingeben muss auf NCSoft um (5 tage früher für Vorbesteller bei Amazon) sich einloggen zu können bei Aion.

Nur überschreibt es automatisch den vorherigen Key (den ich jetzt für die Open Beta verwenden würde) oder generiert er dann ein ganz neues Sperat oder wie ist das?

Will nur nichts falsch machen...


----------



## Guillane (2. September 2009)

Ich verstehs nicht -.-

Ich click auf "Claim your Freebie" und nix kommt, gar nixm, kein key. Und warten bringt nix


----------



## bliblubb (2. September 2009)

Wo kann ich client runterladen finde es net :/?


----------



## Kindgenius (2. September 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> @Kindgenius: du musst der gruppe beitreten... -> Claim ur freebie
> 
> 
> Leute, die OB startet erst am Sonntag 6.9.2009... ich versteh eure panik net...




Ich bin schon in der Gruppe drinnen. Trotzdem kommt nichts wenn ich claim your freebie anklicke


----------



## Guillane (2. September 2009)

Kann mir bitte jemand einen Key per PM zuschicken..wäre nett, danke :-|


----------



## Ennia (2. September 2009)

ich hab meinen key und geh jetzt erstmal ein feierabendbier trinken ^^

viel spaß beim ergattern der letzten 160 keys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeinCoolerOnkel (2. September 2009)

Hab das selbe Problem wie Kindgenius Hilfe!!!


----------



## SIERRA 117 (2. September 2009)

Ich würde sagen die Key's sind alle weg.


----------



## interpol (2. September 2009)

vielen dank, TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (2. September 2009)

Ach wayne wenn OB startet kann man sich sein Key einfach auf NCsoft website holen - fertig.


----------



## Tony B. (2. September 2009)

Hab mal ne frage ab wieviel uhr gehts sonntag los ? 21 uhr oder habe ich mich verlesen ?


----------



## SIERRA 117 (2. September 2009)

Tony schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage ab wieviel uhr gehts sonntag los ? 21 uhr oder habe ich mich verlesen ?



21 UHR


----------



## mayfee82 (2. September 2009)

yeahhhh hab auch einen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
endlich kann mein freund auch mal das spiel testen und kann ihn vielleicht doch noch damit überzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tony B. (2. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> 21 UHR



DANKE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guillane (2. September 2009)

Verdammt, die verdammte Seite macht GAR NIX -.- Ich click auf Claim Freebie und-NIX- Passiert, aaargh


----------



## eventer (2. September 2009)

Ach menno, es passiert einfach nix, wenn man auf Claim Freebie klickt :/ 

So viel Pech kann ich doch net haben??



/edit
lol jetzt geht es wieder


----------



## Nightartex (2. September 2009)

Kann mir bitte jemand auf meine Frage antworten?

"Wird der Open-Beta-Key dann überschrieben wenn ich den Released Key eingebe (auch von Amazon um früher spielen zu können für Vorbesteller) oder wie wird das gemacht? Möchte nur eine Vergewissheit, dass da nichts rumgefuscht wird oder so bitte"

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## eventer (2. September 2009)

This giveaway has now finished. If you are a winner, you should see instructions for what to do next below. If you don't see a message below, we're sorry, but you haven't won! Thanks for taking part. 

das wars

Boa nomma Glück gehabt


----------



## DeinCoolerOnkel (2. September 2009)

Ja hab noch einen Juhhhu


----------



## Lunikoff (2. September 2009)

Hat noch einer nen Key für mich? hab leider keinen bekommen
Danke


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. September 2009)

> Claim Freebie



wie ich das mal grad überall gesucht hab, kann mir wer verraten wo das genau ist ?
-ev. hab ich ein Browserfehler, grübel - gratz allen

.. und *thx noch mal Pinochio für Thread!*


----------



## mayfee82 (2. September 2009)

dickes gratz an allle die noch eine bekommen haben. 06.09. wir kommen !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (2. September 2009)

Boah dat war schon krass, bedenkt ma wie schnell die keys weg waren xD Ich mein das waren 5000 stück xD


----------



## Acuria (2. September 2009)

Ich hab glücklicherweise 5 Emailaddys und 5 mal Glück gehabt *schmunzel*


----------



## mayfee82 (2. September 2009)

woran sehe ich das denn das man mehrere keys bekommen hat?


----------



## DeinCoolerOnkel (2. September 2009)

Ja Sonntag ich komme. Und Mo+Di is auch noch frei^^


----------



## serius1607 (2. September 2009)

Ich habe einenn jeha  ich habe einenn jeha jeha ICH HABE EINEN


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Boah dat war schon krass, bedenkt ma wie schnell die keys weg waren xD Ich mein das waren 5000 stück xD



naja - wieviele haben nicht gleich ein paar für die gilde genommen?

*5000* Stück für eine Website, ohne das die offizielle Seite Schlüssel rausgab - deutet doch auf größere Mengen hin.


----------



## Guillane (2. September 2009)

An die, die mehrere keys haben: Könnt ich bitte einen abbekommen? Bei mir ist nach dem "Claim Freebie" immer NIX gekommen x.X


----------



## serius1607 (2. September 2009)

ich habe einen juhu ich freue mich so deswegen sag ich des^^


----------



## Acuria (2. September 2009)

serius1607 schrieb:


> ich habe einen juhu ich freue mich so deswegen sag ich des^^



Und das muss gleich 2 mal sein ja?

Wenn hier noch jemand einen Key brauch ich habe noch 4 zu Vergeben Pm an mich.


----------



## mayfee82 (2. September 2009)

das hat sich mal gelohnt im forum zu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (2. September 2009)

So und wie vertreibt man sich jetzt die Zeit bis Sonntag?


----------



## Acuria (2. September 2009)

*Noch 4 Keys zu Vergeben.*

Pm an mich.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (2. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> So und wie vertreibt man sich jetzt die Zeit bis Sonntag?



mit vorschlafen am besten von den ganzen tag und die nacht schlafen bis 21 uhr am sonntag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (2. September 2009)

Aber echt erstaunlich wie schnell 5000 Keys weg waren ^^


----------



## mayfee82 (2. September 2009)

am besten alles das erledigen wozu man nächste woche keine zeit mehr hat.und natürlich den partner noch viel verwöhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (2. September 2009)

Hmmm da heisst es Samstag erstma ganz viel Red Bull oder so besorgen damit man dann in der beta nicht irgendwann mit den Kopf auf die Tastatur knallt xD


----------



## Nagamma (2. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> am besten alles das erledigen wozu man nächste woche keine zeit mehr hat.und natürlich den partner noch viel verwöhnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Setzt Du eigentlich bei jedem Posting 3 dieser bescheuerten Smileys am Ende? Unendlich penetrant.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (2. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Hmmm da heisst es Samstag erstma ganz viel Red Bull oder so besorgen damit man dann in der beta nicht irgendwann mit den Kopf auf die Tastatur knallt xD



und da nach eine woche Joggen oder was um den ganzen zucker wie abzubauen? xD


----------



## mayfee82 (2. September 2009)

lol willst du mir jetzt vorschreiben wieviele smilies ich jetzt posten darf? da hat man gerade mal gute laune und dann kommst du mit so nem schei... daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagamma (2. September 2009)

Vorschreiben tue ich gar nichts. Ich appelliere.


----------



## serius1607 (2. September 2009)

tröst Mayfee82  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (2. September 2009)

ich mach mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekei (2. September 2009)

Sonntag 21 Uhr... meint ihr nicht das ist der denkbar schlechteste Termin?xD
Da heißt es wohl Sonntag Mittag vorschlafen um nicht viel zu müde bei der Arbeit zu erscheinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (2. September 2009)

> Kann mir bitte jemand auf meine Frage antworten?
> 
> "Wird der Open-Beta-Key dann überschrieben wenn ich den Released Key eingebe (auch von Amazon um früher spielen zu können für Vorbesteller) oder wie wird das gemacht? Möchte nur eine Vergewissheit, dass da nichts rumgefuscht wird oder so bitte"
> 
> Danke für die Antworten.



Boa is ja voll der Panic-Threat hier ^^

Zu deiner Frage:

Wenn du Aion vorbestellt hast, wirst du noch vor dem Start der Open-Beta einen Key erhlten, mit dem du sowohl die OB spielen, als auch die Vorzüge der Pre-Order nutzen kannst.
Hast du vorher bereits einen reinen OB-Key verwendet, wirst du nur eine Woche lang spielen und dann nie wieder einloggen können!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, Spass - ich weis worauf du hinaus willst.
Ich selbst zocke z.Z noch mit nem CB-Key.Für die OB kann ich den noch nutzen.Ob man den ACC zwecks Pre-Order mit dem Finalen Key updaten kann, oder einen neuen erstellen muss...joa gute Frage...denke mal kann man updaten bin mir jetzt aber auch nicht sicher.


----------



## mayfee82 (2. September 2009)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so jetzt ist schluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightartex (2. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Boa is ja voll der Panic-Threat hier ^^
> 
> Zu deiner Frage:
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich bei Amazon vorbestellt hab ist wenn ich einen Key noch bekommen sollte, dieser auch für die Open beta nutzbar? Dann werd ich mal geduldig darauf warten, wenn das stimmt. Danke dir für die Antwort.


----------



## Tharis84 (2. September 2009)

hmmm....konnte keinen abgreifen *heul*
Gibts noch irgendwo die möglichkeit Key abzugreifen???


----------



## Nanuuck (2. September 2009)

Hm 21 Uhr finde ich nicht so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (2. September 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle, die einen Key besitzten! Und den anderen weiterhin viel Glück.


----------



## SeyitAbi (2. September 2009)

hey haste evtl nochn key für mich?


----------



## Shinar (2. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> hey haste evtl nochn key für mich?



Leider nicht, aber wenn ich zwei Keys bekomme werde ich mich an dich erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tharis84 (2. September 2009)

Hat jemand noch nen OB Key übrig den er mir geben könnte?
Ich wäre super dankbar dafür.


----------



## Lennox2k (2. September 2009)

Wenn jemand der Herren (oder auch Damen) einen Key noch für mich übrig hätte, wäre das richtig klasse.

Hatte mich damals schon für die Beta Keys beworben - leider kein Glück gehabt. Jetzt bleibt mir nur noch die Hoffnung auf das Buffed Gewinnspiel oder die Gunst eines netten Forenmitgliedes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dessertdog (2. September 2009)

Ja ich hätt auch gerne noch einen Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wäre voll dankbar wenn mir auch einen geben würdet   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Kizna (2. September 2009)

Dessertdog schrieb:


> Ja ich hätt auch gerne noch einen Key
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es tut mir leid wenn ich es so direkt frage, aber als Co Leader einer Legion hast du dir das Spiel nicht vorbestelt?


----------



## Dessertdog (2. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid wenn ich es so direkt frage, aber als Co Leader einer Legion hast du dir das Spiel nicht vorbestelt?



Bei meinen Saturn wo ich einkaufe brauche ich nicht vorzubestellen... Aber das gehört eig nicht hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stierka (2. September 2009)

Hm offene Beta die man nur mit Pres spielen soll dachte offen bezieht sich auf Offen für Alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (2. September 2009)

Dessertdog schrieb:


> Bei meinen Saturn wo ich einkaufe brauche ich nicht vorzubestellen... Aber das gehört eig nicht hier rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




www.plaync.com

Kaufen, downloaden, Key bekommen....


----------



## Finnrod (2. September 2009)

Wäre euch auch sehr verbunden, wenn jemand noch einen Key für mich hätte.
War zu der Zeit, wo die 5000 Keys verlost wurden, leider nicht zu hause.
Wie gesagt, wäre echt klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Kizna (2. September 2009)

Dessertdog schrieb:


> Bei meinen Saturn wo ich einkaufe brauche ich nicht vorzubestellen... Aber das gehört eig nicht hier rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na gut, die 5 Tage war mir die Pre Order wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. September 2009)

Keine Grund zur Panik.

Aion Webseite einfach im Auge behalten.

5000 keys an nur einer Website sah grad nicht danach aus als gehen sie mit sparsam um.

In der Buffed News kommt nach der 1. 500 key Welle noch eine 2. so das keys auch noch Tage nach
dem Start erscheinen.

Selbst, einen Freund bitten die Aion Seite im Auge behalten, werden die meisten schon schaffen.


----------



## Thrawns (2. September 2009)

Ich schnorre dann auch mal ganz unverhohlen: hat jemand einen Key übrig und würde ihn mir schicken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. September 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> schrott ... wow 4 jahre gespielt



jo ich lauf auch schon 2 Jahre einen Umweg obwohl ich garnicht will.


----------



## Cyberratchet (2. September 2009)

Also sind die OpenBeta Keys auch begrenzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?
Weiß jemand ob man den Key der Closed Beta auch benützen kann?


----------



## Yiraja (2. September 2009)

Stierka schrieb:


> Hm offene Beta die man nur mit Pres spielen soll dachte offen bezieht sich auf Offen für Alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja um nen account zu erstellen braucht man halt nen key und den kann sich jeder besorgen also isses ja im prinzip offen...


----------



## ---Neo--- (2. September 2009)

Hi,

hab am 30.08 bei Amazon vorbestellt und demnach auch noch kein closed beta event mitgemacht (also noch keinen key von amazon bekommen), es war ja erst fraglich ob die, die nach der CB bestellt haben noch nen key für die OB bekommen, weiß da jetzt schon jemand was genaueres?

Hab hier zwar grad gelesen das alle einen key bis zum 4.08 bekommen sollen, allerdings schrieb amazon ja auch machen Bestellern die nachfragten das man für die OB keinen key braucht und jetzt meinen sie die kommen bis zum 4.08 hab da große Zweifel ob das stimmt, wenn jemand was genaueres weiß bitte hier bescheid sagen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Neo


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. September 2009)

hier die nächsten 350, gelost 

http://playmassive.de/

500 keys gamoa, gelost

http://aion.gamona.de/2009/09/02/open-beta-keys-zu-verlosen/


----------



## Feignaz (2. September 2009)

Bei playmassive ist es eine Verlosung....PM im Forum innerhalb vom 2.09.09 - 4.09.09 an "Avis" schicken und hoffen das man Glück hat...bescheid gibts am 5.09.08.


----------



## Nanuuck (2. September 2009)

Ich glaube das in den nächsten tagen noch gut viele Beta Keys ausgeteilt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da bis jetzt nicht einmal 7000 Keys rausgegangen sind für eine Open Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feignaz (2. September 2009)

Das eh. Bei Warhammer hat auch jeder panik geschoben keinen Key mehr zu bekommen und dann wurden zig tausend rausgeballert. Das wird bei Aion nicht anders sein denke ich.^^


----------



## Nanuuck (2. September 2009)

Das gleiche denke ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (2. September 2009)

bei war hatte ich keinen. buffed hat damals doch 3000 verlost und bei aion nur 500 (bis jetzt)


----------



## Astadia (2. September 2009)

hat wer evtl auch ein key für mich drüber?


----------



## mendiger (2. September 2009)

@astadia die gewinner bekommen die keys erst am 8. september


----------



## Astadia (2. September 2009)

achso ok thx für die antwort


----------



## Shonju (2. September 2009)

mendiger schrieb:


> @astadia die gewinner bekommen die keys erst am 8. september


Stimmt so nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die ersten 500 Betakeys gehen nun doch schon am 3. September rauß. Am 8. September gibt es dann eine zweite Welle. Wir genau die zweite Verlosungsrunde aussehen wird, wird demnächst noch bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Nanuuck (2. September 2009)

@ mendiger du bist wohl nicht auf dem neusten stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 morgen werden die 500 keys von buffed an die gewinner verteilt und am 8.09 gibt es noch eine runde wo man beta keys gewinnen kann.


----------



## Nanuuck (2. September 2009)

Auf diesen seiten werden noch Beta Keys Verlost 

*Deutschland*
www.buffed.de
www.gamestar.de
www.pcgames.de
www.onlinewelten.com
www.gamona.de
www.gamers.at
www.spieletipps.de
www.eurogamer.de
www.4players.de
www.allvatar.com
www.playmassive.de

Quelle: AionEU


----------



## Yours (2. September 2009)

Schön das du uns son mist erzählst... die links gehen nicht


----------



## mendiger (2. September 2009)

oh dann äh nehm ich das zurück und freue mich,dass noch mehr keys kommen


----------



## Shonju (2. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> Schön das du uns son mist erzählst... die links gehen nicht


Vielleicht einfach mal das Köpfchen anstrengen und feststellen, dass die Links alle defekt sind. Markieren und Kopieren hilft da schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fehler liegt aber schon bei der offiziellen Seite


----------



## Nanuuck (2. September 2009)

Dann google dir die seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder mach die Aion seite auf -.- 

http://www.buffed.de/
http://www.gamestar.de/
http://www.pcgames.de/m,home/Startseite/
http://www.onlinewelten.com/
http://www.gamona.de/
http://www.gamers.at/index
http://www.spieletipps.de/
http://www.eurogamer.de/
http://www.4players.de/
http://www.allvatar.com/
http://playmassive.de/

Und hier natürlich auch nochmal die Funktionierenden links zu den seiten wo Beta Keys verlost werden sollen


----------



## Perdoth (2. September 2009)

jo und weit und breit nichts von key verlosung zu sehen


----------



## Yours (2. September 2009)

gut mein fehler
http://www.allvatar.com/gruppen/19538/die-...pen-beta-gruppe
GOGO schnell leute sind noch welche da
Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst
gibt noch 200


----------



## Nanuuck (2. September 2009)

Perdoth schrieb:


> jo und weit und breit nichts von key verlosung zu sehen



O_o Wie man auch lesen kann habe ich geschrieben wo noch welche verlost werden sollen... damit meinte ich in den nächsten tagen kann man da auch noch welche gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (2. September 2009)

ich bin schon in der allvatar-gruppe. dann hab ich nen key sicher, oder?


----------



## Yours (2. September 2009)

Ja hast du


----------



## Nanuuck (2. September 2009)

Dann sehen wir uns ja vielleicht im spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (2. September 2009)

gogo leute noch immer fast 200 zu haben^^


----------



## Oglokk (2. September 2009)

Schön ist das es hier viele dumme Leute gibt die anscheinend nicht lesen können.

Wer sich die AION Pre Order gekauft hat etc. und schon einen bestehenden Account hat wäre mega strohig im Kopf sich noch einen zu machen denn.Mit Eurer Pre Order nehmt Ihr automatisch an allen BETA teil auch an der open.


Den BETA Key brauchen wenn überhaupt dann nur zukünftige Spieler die sich AION noch nicht vorbestellt haben.


Setzen 6.



Easy zurücklehnen wie ich am 6. einloggen dann am 13. oder 14. wieder aus ^^. dann am 20. wieder ein und los gehts ^^


----------



## Kopernium (2. September 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Easy zurücklehnen wie ich am 6. einloggen dann am 13. oder 14. wieder aus ^^. dann am 20. wieder ein und los gehts ^^



Jo dann dann dumm gucken weil jemand am 18. deine gewünschten Charnamen "geklaut" hat....setzen Sechs!


----------



## Nanuuck (2. September 2009)

Wer hat gesagt das wir alle aion vorbestellt haben ? O_o


----------



## Shinar (2. September 2009)

Bei gamona.de werden jetzt auch Keys verlost.


----------



## Oglokk (2. September 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Jo dann dann dumm gucken weil jemand am 18. deine gewünschten Charnamen "geklaut" hat....setzen Sechs!




Ich kann halt erst am 20sten selber setzen sechs. Urlaub ftw


----------



## Kopernium (2. September 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Ich kann halt erst am 20sten selber setzen sechs. Urlaub ftw



Jo aber wir anderen nicht also warum so machen wie du? Setzen Sechs!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. September 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Jo aber wir anderen nicht also warum so machen wie du? Setzen Sechs!



ownd xD

Freu mich schon auf den 1.5 Client 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberratchet (2. September 2009)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man den Key der Closed Beta auch benützen kann?


/push^^
Ich lese immer das man mit PreOrder Codes OB spielen kann, aber von CB Keys hab ich noch nichts gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (2. September 2009)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> /push^^
> Ich lese immer das man mit PreOrder Codes OB spielen kann, aber von CB Keys hab ich noch nichts gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Egal, hab nen PreOrder Key :-P also nach mir die Sinnflut ^^


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Auf diesen seiten werden noch Beta Keys Verlost
> 
> *Deutschland*
> www.buffed.de
> ...




Die armen Östereicher, erst gibts für sie keine spezielle ob key Seite - und nebenbei werden sie von den Amis eingemeidet. 

Hier kommt scheinbar keiner aus Austria?


----------



## Dessertdog (2. September 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Die armen Östereicher, erst gibts für sie keine spezielle ob key Seite - und nebenbei werden sie von den Amis eingemeidet.
> 
> Hier kommt scheinbar keiner aus Austria?


Na sicha gibts Österreicha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 me^^
Aber wenn du so ne deutsche Seite nimmst gehts doch sicher auch...


----------



## Cyberratchet (2. September 2009)

<----- kommt auch aus Österreich^^


----------



## Dessertdog (2. September 2009)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> <----- kommt auch aus Österreich^^


xD guter junge^^


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. September 2009)

Dessertdog schrieb:


> Na sicha gibts Österreicha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na dann mach da mal den lauten, für viele amis gibts österreich garnicht,
ticket, support usw.  ^ - ev. gibts dann neue keys für Österreich  : )

Zumindest würd ich auf den anderen Dialekt hinweisen und das ihr nu ka key habet, ihr nix gut können deutsch,
ev. kommt ihr damit durch - (bestimmte gegenden) - hier .. versteht man auch schon mal einige Landsleute nicht,
de küren platt.

Ok, in unseren Nachrichten hat die Landesflagge auch mal falsche Farben.. 
aber da meldet sich noch jemand...


----------



## Dessertdog (2. September 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> na dann mach da mal den lauten, für viele amis gibts österreich garnicht,
> ticket, support usw.  ^ - ev. gibts dann neue keys für Österreich  : )
> 
> Zumindest würd ich auf den anderen Dialekt hinweisen und das ihr nu ka key habet, ihr nix gut können deutsch,
> ...


Warum ich? haha^^
Nur das ihr deutschen noch mehr Keys bekommt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und wie soll ich mit denen im Dialekt kommunizieren? ^^ Wenn müsste ich ja in English schreiben also...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fifus (3. September 2009)

ich schätze mal am wochenende kann man sich einen key auch direkt auf der ncsoft homepage generieren - und damit deren server nicht überlastet werden, hauen sie jetzt 1000ende keys an fanpages raus, damit die ganzen user endlich zur ruhe kommen.

und es ist super werbung, da diverse seiten nun werbung für aion machen, weil sie so tolle keys verlosen können!!!

es ist die letzte chance aion vor dem start allen interessierten schmackhaft zu machen - und ich bin überzeugt, dass ncsoft
jedem interessent die möglichkeit geben wird mal reinzuschauen um das spiel anzutesten.

denn warum sollten sie keys limitieren?
spätestens beim login ins spiel gibts halt eine warteschlange, weil sich zu viele einloggen wollen...

aber ncsoft hat viele viele neue accounts, welche sie mit newsletter versorgen kann....


----------



## Yiraja (3. September 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> HUHU ich brauche noch n key pls ..  also wenn einer einen hat den er nicht braucht pls  pm me  oder
> sejko (at ) arcor.de



das doch kein gammel thread oder ?


----------



## AemJaY (3. September 2009)

ne eigentlich ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


setzen sechs!


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Also wer bei der Masse an Keys keinen abbekommt, war entweder zu Faul sich irgendwo anzumelden um einen zu bekommen, oder hat soviel pech wie man nur haben kann....


----------



## Tharis84 (3. September 2009)

Wurden die Keys schon über Buffed.de verschickt?


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

also ich hab von buffed noch nix bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Buffed wartet gerne bis zur letzten Minute mit dem Versenden der Keys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharis84 (3. September 2009)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt.Dachte schon ich wäre ein hoffnungsloser Fall was das Glück mit den Keys angeht ^^
Hoffe das dann später einer für mich dabei ist.


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

buffed hat ja geschrieben das die ersten keys heute kommen und der rest noch nachkommen wird also abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Es wird eh wieder Leute geben, die mit 10 Emailadressen dran teilnehmen und 8 davon gewinnen. Nur zum Glück sind die Keys bei Ebay keinen Pfifferling wert.


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

du sagst es!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharis84 (3. September 2009)

Naja solange diese Leute fair genug sind welche abzudrücken an die,die kein Glück hatten soll es mir egal sein.
Habe auch bei mehreren Gewinnspielen mitgemacht.Sollte ich mehr als einen bekommen werde ich die anderen hier auch verteilen.


----------



## Nazgule17 (3. September 2009)

Mhmm ich hatte bisher bei Buffed nie das Glück irgendwelche Beta keys zu gewinnen sei es WoW oder Aion ^^
Aber dank dieser Aktion bei Eurogamers hab ich meinen und bin froh das ich den Thread hier rechtzeitig gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich den von Buffed auch gewinnen sollte drück ich den slebst verständlich ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (3. September 2009)

Es gibt jetzt 500 Keys auf pcgames.de! Einfach registrieren und auf den Link klicken. Mail mit dem Key kommt sofort!

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,694183/Aion-PC-G...nspiel/PC/News/


----------



## Acuria (3. September 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt 500 Keys auf pcgames.de! Einfach registrieren und auf den Link klicken. Mail mit dem Key kommt sofort!
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/aid,694183/Aion-PC-G...nspiel/PC/News/



Danke für die Info.


----------



## Blackhuf (3. September 2009)

schon alle weg


----------



## Thrawns (3. September 2009)

Hier gibt es 300 Keys zu gewinnen: http://www.gamers.at/gewinnspiel/info?nID=16

Allerdings kommen die nicht sofort. Einsendeschluß ist der 05.09. um 23:59 Uhr.


----------



## Tharis84 (3. September 2009)

Also mein Key von dieser Seite ist ungültig -.-


----------



## Acuria (3. September 2009)

Tharis84 schrieb:


> Also mein Key von dieser Seite ist ungültig -.-



Nieder mit den Keygeneratoren xD


----------



## Valin dX (3. September 2009)

hab auch mit zwei e-mails teilgenommen (meine und die von meiner mutter)
wenn ich das glück haben sollte und mit beiden einen gewinnen sollte werde ich einen natürlich abdrücken 
bei mir gilt: wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst


----------



## Yours (3. September 2009)

So.. ich hab nun schöne 3 codes von 3 seiten... alle 3 ungültig?? wtf.. falls sie irgendwann wieder gehn kann ich die andern beiden an 2 liebe buffed user weitergeben


----------



## Thrawns (3. September 2009)

1. Woher habt ihr die Keys?
2. Wo gebt ihr sie ein, dass da eine Meldung kommt sie seien ungültig? Mit meinem pcgames.de-Key ging alles glatt.


----------



## Yours (3. September 2009)

Seriennummerncode eingeben
Von pcgames allvata und die andere seite weis ich net wie se genau heißt muss glei nochma nachschaun^^


----------



## Tharis84 (3. September 2009)

Ich habe einen von pcgames.de bekommen.Den habe ich auf der NCSoft Seite unter Seriennummer eingetragen und bekam die Meldung das er ungültig ist.Der Leader aus meiner Gilde hatte auch einen von pcgames.de und hat ihn mir gegeben und der funzte Oo


----------



## Beasttiger (3. September 2009)

....


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

mmmh dann scheint es auf die keys auch net 100% verlass zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (3. September 2009)

Also du bist auf http://eu.ncsoft.com/de/ gegangen, hast dich dort mit deinen Accountdaten eingeloggt, bist auf "Seriennummerncode benutzen" gegangen, hast den Key dort eingegeben und einen Aion-Account erstellt? So hat es bei mir einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Yours (3. September 2009)

nein ging nicht.. j


----------



## Tharis84 (3. September 2009)

Den Aion Acc hatte ich schon vor paar Tagen gemacht.Naja der eine ging und der andere nicht.Scheiß Sache sowas -.-


----------



## Yours (3. September 2009)

4 Beta Keys.. keiner geht...


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> 4 Beta Keys.. keiner geht...



Naja das liegt dann wohl nicht an den keys ..


----------



## Nazgule17 (3. September 2009)

Wieviele Site´s die Keys raushauen einfach krass ^^
Und dazu nur regi und bäm hat man nen Key.


----------



## Yours (3. September 2009)

an was sonst? ganz ehrlich?


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> an was sonst? ganz ehrlich?



kp ich würde vorschlagen du schickst irgendwem einen von den 4keys und der probiert den mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

Nazgule17 schrieb:


> Wieviele Site´s die Keys raushauen einfach krass ^^
> Und dazu nur regi und bäm hat man nen Key.




naja die server sollen ja auch richtig belastet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (3. September 2009)

ok ich schick dir einen.. ma schaun ob er bei dir geht...


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Habe schon einen danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (3. September 2009)

Absolut geil!
Hab schon einen ergattert von eurogamer.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und einen bekomm ich noch von Amazon wegen der Vorbestellung.
Dann kann mein Kumpel ja doch antesten^^


----------



## Yours (3. September 2009)

kann ma net 2 acc machen?^^


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Lol dann warte mal kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (3. September 2009)

Hat sich erledigt.. mein Freund hat den Code probiert... ungültig.. alle 4..


----------



## Fox82 (3. September 2009)

*Kurze Frage:*

Hab Ich das richitg verstanden, wenn man schon an der closed Beta teilgenommen hat bekommt man automatisch Zugang zur Open Beta ohne einen Key ergattern zu müssen?

Zumindest habe Ich das so interpretiert, weil Eurogamer jaa darauf hinweist:

"If you were a part of the Aion closed beta or you have pre-ordered the game you also need not apply, as you gain automatic access to the open testing week." 

Stimmt das?


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt.. mein Freund hat den Code probiert... ungültig.. alle 4..



Schick mir mal einen bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> *Kurze Frage:*
> 
> Hab Ich das richitg verstanden, wenn man schon an der closed Beta teilgenommen hat bekommt man automatisch Zugang zur Open Beta ohne einen Key ergattern zu müssen?
> 
> ...



Ja das stimmt wenn du in der Closed Beta warst bist du Automatisch auch in der Open Beta


----------



## SIERRA 117 (3. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> naja die server sollen ja auch richtig belastet werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darum mein Tipp Spielt Spät Nachts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

nachts bin ich immer so müde das ich für jede quest doppelt solange brauche xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Naja spielen kann man am sonntag ja eh erst um 21 uhr


----------



## Yours (3. September 2009)

JAjajajaja  6ter Key ist gültig OLEE DD haha


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Naja spielen kann man am sonntag ja eh erst um 21 uhr




naja 21 uhr geht ja noch aber spätestens um 1 uhr morgens mache ich schlapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> JAjajajaja  6ter Key ist gültig OLEE DD haha


Gz das der 6 Key bei dir geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mayfee82 schrieb:


> naja 21 uhr geht ja noch aber spätestens um 1 uhr morgens mache ich schlapp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon so früh ? Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (3. September 2009)

verdammt.. *grlm*
Ich hab ne E-mail bekommen das ich jetzt in die geschlossene Beta kann wtf?? scho wieder falsch oder geht der für die offene auch


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Das ist ein fehler das ist schon für die Open Beta ^^ Die mail bekommt glaub ich jeder mit der Closed Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (3. September 2009)

uih gott bin ich froh^^ danke @ Nanuuck


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Immer gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beasttiger (3. September 2009)

ich find es schon mist wenn man einen beta key ergattert hat das er dann noch ungültig ist aber ich hoffe das legt sich die tage noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warhunah (3. September 2009)

hat wer vll noch ein key übrig wäre sehr dankbar war zu der zeit leider nicht am pc : /


----------



## Yours (3. September 2009)

Ich hät noch n paar.. weis aber nicht ob die noch irgendwann gültig werden..


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Ne es wurde ja auch schon gesagt das ein Paar seiten falsche Beta Keys bekommen haben 
habe ich gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (3. September 2009)

kannste ma den link zu den news postn?


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Wenn ich ihn finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe hier das z.B nochmal gefunden PcGames Hat wohl falsche Keys 
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,694183/Aion-PC-G...nspiel/PC/News/
Da die kommis lesen habe alle das selbe prob mit den Keys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warhunah (3. September 2009)

Egal nehme das was da ist vll hab ich ja glück also wenn noch wer einen übrig hat würde mich sehr freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Warhunah schrieb:


> Egal nehme das was da ist vll hab ich ja glück also wenn noch wer einen übrig hat würde mich sehr freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es werden ja noch ein paar seiten kommen die Beta Keys verlosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alienrocky (3. September 2009)

Habe jetzt bei jedem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht und noch keinen bekommen :'(


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Ich habe mir meinen gestern bei Eurogamers ergattert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetaData (3. September 2009)

//edit8


----------



## Jadewind (3. September 2009)

Ich habe einen der 500 Buffed Keys gewonnen.. und selbst der wird als ungültig bei NC angesagt.. ganz großes Kino sag ich nur..
Da gewinnt man mal was und es geht nicht.. (


----------



## Beasttiger (3. September 2009)

ich habe einen von buffed erwischt und wie soll ich es sagen er schreibt mir das er schon vergeben sei ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei eurogamer.de genau das gleiche viele keys sind fehlerhaft


----------



## Bussen (3. September 2009)

Wollte kurz bescheid sagen das wenn einer einen key überhat ich ihn gerne nehmen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG Bussen


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Das scheint ja so als wenn AionEU Probleme mit den Keys hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bussen (3. September 2009)

Hm hoffentlich nicht


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Doch ist leider so 
http://www.buffed.de/news/11795/aion-neues...gedockt#1265020


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Doch ist leider so
> http://www.buffed.de/news/11795/aion-neues...gedockt#1265020



Hmm gab schonmal probleme mit den Keys bei der letzten CB. 

Aber solange die normalen Accountkeys später funzen ist es egal ^^


----------



## Nanuuck (3. September 2009)

Wenn die nicht gehen würden würde ich mich echt stark wundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beasttiger (3. September 2009)

Eurogamer.de hat soeben neue keys bekommen die nun auch funktionieren also leute viel spaß und wir sehen uns in AION


----------



## Bussen (3. September 2009)

Hm dann tselle ich nochmal hier meine Frage?
Hat wer von euch noch zufällig einen funktionerenden betakey?


----------



## Valin dX (3. September 2009)

jah endlich einen bekommen ... und er funzt
ich hätt echt nich dran geglaubt...


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Das problem war, dass NCSoft aus versehen manche Keys doppelt verschickt hat.


----------



## jo0 (3. September 2009)

Ich hab noch ein paar Eurogamer.net Keys, wer einen will, PM me!

Aber gebe keine Garantie drauf, dass dieser dann auch geht, es sollen ja nicht alle gehen..

Edit: *Keys sind weg!* Und haben wohl alle funktioniert ^^


----------



## Macta (3. September 2009)

Ich weiß es hängt Euch zum Hals raus, dass jeder fragt wie das denn nun mit den Keys ist,
aber meine Frage gab es glaube ich noch nicht.

Wenn ich jetzt einen OB-Key registriere bei NcSoft (nur zur Sicherheit, nicht dass Amazon vergisst einen zu schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),
kann ich den dann auch noch durch einen Pre-Order Key von Amazon ersetzen?

Sry für die Frage, hab nichts gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jo0 (3. September 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Ich weiß es hängt Euch zum Hals raus, dass jeder fragt wie das denn nun mit den Keys ist,
> aber meine Frage gab es glaube ich noch nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt einen OB-Key registriere bei NcSoft (nur zur Sicherheit, nicht dass Amazon vergisst einen zu schicken
> ...



Wie wäre es damit, deinen Open Beta Key zu verschenken und einfach auf den Amazon Key zu warten?
Amazon vergisst das nicht, aber falls du durch irgendwelchen gründen keinen von Amazon erhalten solltest, einfach an Support wenden, dann schicken die ihn dir zu!


----------



## Macta (3. September 2009)

Also, wenn das so ist, dann verschenk ich die natürlich...

Hab noch 3 2 Keys:

1 von der neuen Eurogamer-Verlosung

und

2 von der alten (aber vllt. funktionieren die auch, ich weiß es nicht)#


Also, wer will, kann mir eine PM schreiben, ich schick einen dann gleich los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jadewind (3. September 2009)

Dickes Lob, und vielen Dank nochmal.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






jo0 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein paar Eurogamer.net Keys, wer einen will, PM me!
> 
> Aber gebe keine Garantie drauf, dass dieser dann auch geht, es sollen ja nicht alle gehen..
> 
> Edit: *Keys sind weg!* Und haben wohl alle funktioniert ^^


----------



## Bussen (3. September 2009)

Warum bin ich immer zur unpassenden zeit afk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hat wer noch einen ich weiß ich weiß ich frage zum dritten mal aber Aion ist so... geil

Edit: hab einen


----------



## Macta (3. September 2009)

Hoffentlich funktionier der auch, hab extra den "guten" verschickt^^


----------



## Thoraxos (3. September 2009)

Hast du es gut über mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (3. September 2009)

Link <- ganz einfach zu ergatternde BetaKeys. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macta (3. September 2009)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Hast du es gut über mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie? Was hab ich gut?^^
Willst Du etwa einen Key?
Sag bescheid und Du bekommst einen^^

Sry, hab keinen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warhunah (3. September 2009)

falls noch wer ein key überhat würde mich sehr freuen bisher nur pech gehabt


----------



## Nazgule17 (3. September 2009)

Um das mal von wowszene zu Übernehmen.

"" Sichert euch euren Open Beta Zugang!

Es ist soweit, die Verteilung der Codes für die offene Beta hat begonnen und wir haben zahlreiche Partner, die uns dabei unterstützen. Die Codes werden noch vor dem Beginn der offenen Beta (6. September) verschickt. Beachtet jedoch, dass ihr euch vor dem Start der Server am Sonntag noch nicht einloggen könnt, selbst wenn ihr euer Konto bereits erstellt habt. Unter Umständen gibt es auch noch eine Fehlermeldung, da bis zum Sonntag noch ein kleines Update aufgespielt wird. Kein Grund zur Panik also, wenn es noch nicht klappen sollte.

Begebt euch schnell zu den Seiten und holt euch euren Zugang. Einige Partner werden auch nächste Woche noch weitere Codes verteilen. Solltet ihr bereits ein Konto mit einem Vorbestellercode oder einem Code aus der geschlossenen Beta erstellt haben, dann werdet ihr automatisch wieder Zugang erhalten und braucht auch nicht noch einmal einen Code für die offene Beta holen. Natürlich könnt ihr auch jetzt noch vorbestellen und sobald ihr den Code von eurem Händler erhaltet, seid ihr dann mit dabei (nach Start der Server am 6. September).

Ladet euch den Client hier herunter, sofern ihr es noch nicht getan habt.

Deutschland
http://www.buffed.de
http://www.gamestar.de
http://www.pcgames.de
http://www.onlinewelten.com
http://www.gamona.de
http://www.gamers.at
http://www.spieletipps.de
http://www.eurogamer.de
http://www.4players.de
http://www.allvatar.com
http://www.playmassive.de

GB
http://www.eurogamer.net

Nordisch
http://www.GameReactor.net

Italien
http://www.multiplayer.it
http://www.gamesource.it
http://www.aionitalia.it
http://www.born2play.it (ab dem 4. September)

Spanien
http://www.meristation.com

Niederlande
http://www.Insidegamer.nl

Belgien
http://www.9lives.be

Frankreich
http://www.clubic.com ""


GL !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alienrocky (3. September 2009)

wer bis zum 5.September keinen Key hat kann sich bei mir melden hab noch 1 über^^


----------



## Berghammer71 (3. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Link <- ganz einfach zu ergatternde BetaKeys.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Teilnahmeschluss ist der 9.9. - ob man da jetzt ein Fan von wird?


----------

